# I need ID for die mantis



## Kravzlj (Slo) (Feb 18, 2005)

Hy!

I want to know out why my little Mantis Religiosa die.I get mantis who are hatching out from ootheca.I´m leet that they eat themselfe and then a have about 10-12 mantis one by one in the coups.About 2 or 3 days ago they are all die just one is still alive.One of they are hatched and one isn´t beacuse he die beetwen hatch.The temperature i think it is good,it isn´t cold and not warm.Also they are not been near a window and they aren´t on a draught.

Sorry for mistakes and best wishes


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2005)

A lot of them die for no obvious reason. That is another reason so many hatch in the first place. Only a couple if any surive to adulthood.


----------



## Kravzlj (Slo) (Feb 18, 2005)

Hmmmm.Thatś the problem.They are hatched but then survive about 10-13 mantis and now few days ago they die,only one is alive.I wan´t to know whatś the problem that i do´t gonna do this again


----------



## Jesse (Feb 18, 2005)

If I understand you correctly, you are saying that you had an ootheca hatch and were hoping that the hatchlings would eat each other so that some survive, because you have nothing else to feed them, but instead they are all dying?

If I guessed correctly, than I must tell you that there is a good chance they will all starve to death, because they need at least some fruit flies so that the ones that ate the fruit flies will then be strong enough to eat the others. It is also important that you mist them very lightly everyday when they are that young.

I hope that helps?


----------



## Kravzlj (Slo) (Feb 18, 2005)

No no,you don´t understand correctly.They are hatched and i feeded them but from ine reason what i don´t know what it is they all die in the time of few day.


----------



## Kravzlj (Slo) (Feb 18, 2005)

Fruit flies


----------



## Rick (Feb 18, 2005)

Like I said......many die for no obvious reason.


----------



## Kravzlj (Slo) (Feb 19, 2005)

Leah: I dlon´t now realy what are you mind but the culture is about 1 and a half week old.The second quesiton is about mantis or flies??


----------

